
Ask HN: Semi-technical manager to technical individual contributor? - el_benhameen
I&#x27;m a semi-technical manager who wants to go full-technical, and I think that the best way is to move back to an IC role. My undergrad is in a non-technical area; I worked my way into my current role from a support position. The technical part of my job is by far the most interesting, and I feel like I&#x27;m at the point where the only way to improve further is to do it full time. Right now I&#x27;m working on my engineering abilities in my free time, but side projects only get you so far.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if management -&gt; IC is a bad choice in terms of future options or if anyone&#x27;s done something similar. For those who hire, would you see the move as a step back or a demotion?
======
opendomain
I have moved back and forth between technical and management several times in
my career - there has been no problem getting a new job later on. The only
issues is that I did not progress to 'senior management' as fast as I would
have liked, but I always had an edge over average managers that did not
understand the tech as well.

~~~
el_benhameen
Thanks, that's helpful. That's about what my expectations are. I'd prefer not
to be the manager who talks out of his ass, and I think this would help.

